# I'm sooooo in looooooove!



## JustAnja (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive been waiting on this litter with baited breath. My roomies are giving me a puppy from this litter of AKC Neapolitan Mastiffs and Im so excited. Mom started delivering during the night. 2 girls and a boy so far. This is my favorite color of Neapolitans, its called Tawny. I love how they look like crushed velvet!


----------



## cvalda (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sooooooo excited for you, Anja!!!!! And jealous, too, but you knew that!


----------



## terryo (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh Anja...what a little beauty. I am jealous too. When my Chihuahua was a baby she was the size of that little guys head...or smaller.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

What a pretty little baby! My grandson always wanted a Mastiff. That's a BIG dog! Do they require much exercise? It looks like "mom" is the same color, huh?

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2008)

What a cute little puppy 
Congrats Anja


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats Anja, What a cutie she is. She does look like crushed velvet like you just want to rub her all over your face


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 24, 2008)

emysemys said:


> What a pretty little baby! My grandson always wanted a Mastiff. That's a BIG dog! Do they require much exercise? It looks like "mom" is the same color, huh?
> 
> Yvonne




They dont require much exercise but always good to keep them active  Yes mom is a tawny as well dad is too. We were expecting an all tawny litter. Looks like mom is finished with just the 3 pups. Now I have to decide WHICH ONE and if Im going with the boy or one of the girls. lol Decisions decisions! 



terryo said:


> Oh Anja...what a little beauty. I am jealous too. When my Chihuahua was a baby she was the size of that little guys head...or smaller.




You mean like this Terry?  These two were born last night. My roomies breed Mastiffs and a couple of toy dog breeds. Momma is Lupe but I call her Lupita, she is a little doll.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 24, 2008)

oh my what a tiny dog and tinier babies! Roxy would eat them all for a snack ROFL!


----------



## terryo (Nov 24, 2008)

Well now I am REALLY jealous. I LOVE,LOVE, LOVE Chihuahua's. I have two. I wish I could pull one of those little babies right out of this comp. WHAT A FACE!!!!!! on Lupe. OMG!!! A beautiful little "apple head". How much does she weigh?
This is Peanut, my "grand-dog" I am dog sitting for my son. She is just 4 lbs.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 24, 2008)

Lupe is about 5lbs


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2008)

What sweet babies all of them!  Lucky you Anj!


----------



## sakkakth (Nov 25, 2008)

I've never seen a baby Mastiff.. those are adorable.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 26, 2008)

Awww... so cute! I want a puppy!!!

_______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Jas2Cats (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh~! How cute Anja~! They won't stay that small for very long!

Congrats~! I'm so jealous~! (Of course, Maple wouldn't let another dog in my house anyway)


----------



## terryo (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget to keep us updated with plenty of pictures......Lupe's babies too....please.


----------

